# wo gibt's günstige BMX??



## Mankind (23. September 2003)

Hi,
wo finde ich günstige BMX? Können ruhig Auslaufmodelle oder gebrauchte Räder sein!

Alle Tipps helfen! Mehr als 100 Euro will ich aber nicht ausgeben, da ich sowieso Einsteiger bin und das nur mal austesten will.


----------



## a$i (23. September 2003)

> Alle Tipps helfen! Mehr als 100 Euro will ich aber nicht ausgeben, da ich sowieso Einsteiger bin und das nur mal austesten will.



der beste tip: sein lassen!!!

ist das gleiche als ob du mal downhill austesten willst und dir dafür ausm aldi ein 100 "fully" kaufst...zum scheitern verurteilt, ein 100 bike kann selbst gebraucht nix sein.
für ein einigermassen gutes bmx solltest du schon mindestens 500 gebraucht rechnen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mankind (23. September 2003)

naja, der neupreis ist mir egal, nur als sonderpreis oder auslaufmodell oder gebraucht sollte es nicht so teuer sein. Wenn der NP bei 500+ liegt/lag freu ich mich wenn ichs so günstig bekomme!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mankind _
> *naja, der neupreis ist mir egal, nur als sonderpreis oder auslaufmodell oder gebraucht sollte es nicht so teuer sein. Wenn der NP bei 500+ liegt/lag freu ich mich wenn ichs so günstig bekomme! *



Wirste aber nich ,ohne das es hoffnungslos geschrottet ist oder irgendnen kreuzgefährlichen Haken hat....also lass besser sein oder spar noch n bißchen auf n günstiges Komplettrad,das is zumindest mängelfrei-und doch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. (man beachte den genialen Reim ) .

Fuer etwa 100 Euro biete ich dir nen guten gebrauchten RAHMEN (Neupreis 300,8 Monate alt) aber nich mehr....

Ausserdem ist es nich so prall,etwas auszuprobieren mit  Material,was so mangelhaft ist, das es gar kein Spass machen KANN also kannstes auch bleiben lassen weil dich die Erfahrungen mit soner Schüssel nich zum weitermachen animieren werden...
(Wenn du ma Golf ausprobieren willst ,gehste auch nich mit ner Holzplanke und nem Stein auf den Platz)


----------



## Skydan (23. September 2003)

Naja A$i gebe ich nicht unrecht, andernseits ist es so, dass wenn du dann auf ein gutes BMX sparst, viel geld ausgibst und erst dann merkst, dass es nicht das wahre ist, ist es sehr schade drum. Nichtmal die von Ebay würde ich kaufen ... damit stirbst du.

Fahr doch mal bei Freunden etc. Probe ... mit dem ersten Gefühl fängt die Leidenschaft nämlich an 

Good luck.


----------



## Mankind (23. September 2003)

wo bekomme ich denn günstige bmx, die qualitativ in ordnung sind?

außer titus kenn ich keinen shop, der welche anbietet...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (23. September 2003)

www.parano-garage.de und www.gsbmx.de verkaufen dir ware die qualitativ stimmt und keine Blender !


----------



## doc.snuggles (23. September 2003)

Also da muss ich mal etwas wiedersprechen. 

Ich hab mir fürn Urlaub en Haro Backtrail X1 gebraucht auf ebay gekauft. Für knapp 110 euro inkl. Versand. Ich hab direkt mal andere Kurbeln und Pedale draufgepackt. 200 euro hab ich bis jetzt  dafür bezahlt. Und noch reichts. Ok, ich schau mich schon nach anderen Laufrädern um. Und im grossen und ganzen ist nix für die ewigkeit. Aber eigentlich war es geplant dass ichs nach der Reise wieder verkloppe. Jetzt bin ich aber hängengeblieben, weils einfach geil ist. 

Aber wenn man noch nicht weiss obs einem gefällt, dann isses Quatsch sich ein Rad für 500 euro zu kaufen. Also ich würd sagen für 100 isses schon arg knapp. Aber 500 iss echt nit nötig.


----------



## Moto (24. September 2003)

Wenn man sich ein BMX kauft weiss man in der Regel auch ob es einem gefällt. Ich baue mir jetzt auch nebe meinem mein erstes BMX nach fast 5 Jahren Downhill, Dual, Dirt und Street mit dem MTB auf und hohle mir lieber direkt was gescheites.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. September 2003)

Ich finde diese "ersma was billiges zum probieren" Taktik total für den Ochsen...

Sehts ma von der Seite: Du kaufst n Go Easy bei Ebay fuer 159 Tacken oder so...nix funktioniert, Rotor klemmt, Bremse zieht nich, Steuersatz dreht null,Kurbel dreht null, Geometrie fuer den Arsch und am ersten Tag den Rahmen weich gefahren...

So- 
Punkt a) Spass macht BMX so nicht

Punkt b) Es is obendrauf gefährlich

Punkt c) Das ganze geld (300 Mark) ist im Arsch,die Karre kloppste auf n Müll weil sie verranzt ist und eh keiner haben will.

Anderer Weg:
Du kaufst ein Komplettbike der Unteren Mittelklasse (so gegen 400 Eusen)

Du fährst damit,und alles funktioniert und HÄLT

Punkt a) Du kannst Tricks versuchen,dich auf dein Bike verlassen -> BMX MACHT SPASS!

Punkt b)Die Verlässlichkeit is nicht unbegründet,das Bike kommt vom renommierten Hersteller aus dem guten BMX-Shop !

Punkt c) Sicherheit bringt Spass und Mut- Man macht Fortschritte- Das Geld lohnt sich,man bleibt dabei !

Punkt d) man kann das Bike seinen Fähigkeiten ,die ja wachsen,entsprechend aufrüsten, das Bike war eine lohnende Investition

Punkt e) Alternative a: Man merkt,BMX ist fuer mich nix- das Bike hats gut mitgemacht, man vertackt es fuer 200-250 Eusen...DER MEHRPREIS ist wieder rausgeholt und man ist um ne feine Erfahrung reicher!

Punkt f) Alternative b: Man merkt, BMX passt zu einem ,und mann will MEHR,das Bike passt einem aber nicht mehr: man vercheckt es und steckt die Kohle in ein neues...
---
Aber die Lust,dir nachm Go Easy n gescheites BMX zu holen haste bestimmt nich mehr...


----------



## kater (24. September 2003)

Das muss in die FAQ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mankind (24. September 2003)

was haltet ihr denn vom felt heretic 2003?

bei gsbmx gibts das jetzt für 259: http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Felt_Heretic_Bike___Modell_2003__1149.htm

Sind 1"-Gabeln noch aktuell oder haben sich auch im bmx-bereich die aheadsets durchgesetzt (1 1/8")??

allgemein solltet ihr mich vielleicht mal informieren, was noch aktuell bzw. was veraltet ist...

thx


----------



## Mankind (24. September 2003)

und wie ist dieses hier:

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Clatch_Bike_20031274.htm

??

(das hat jetzt ne 1 1/8"-Gabel...)


----------



## Skydan (24. September 2003)

Das Clatch ist das billigste von KHE ... ein gutes Einsteigerbike, aber nichts für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. September 2003)

Durchweg Blechbikes...ich bin es (klingt doof,muss ich aber ma sagen) echt leid hier jede Woche aufs neue alle brauchbaren Einsteiger-Bikes aufzulisten...benutze die Suchfunktion des Forums und du findest reichhaltig Themen die sich mit Einsteiger Komplettbikes und unseren passenden Empfehlungen dazu befassen.

1" Steuersatz wird nicht mehr verbaut, Felt hat dieses System auch fuer das neue 2004er Heretic nicht mehr im Programm. Achte desweiteren auf einen CrMo Rahmen (zumindest CrMo Hauptrohre), eine 3teilige Kurbel und einen ansprechenden Laufradsatz (Hohlkammer bevorzugt). 

All das ist bei den von dir oben deklarierten Rädern nicht der Fall,was sie weich,anfällig und lahm macht.

Günstige Räder die diese Anforderungen erfüllen sind z.B. WTP Daredevil, Felt Ethic/Mystic, und die Bikes der 2004er Eastern-Bikes Serie.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Skydan _
> *Das Clatch ist das billigste von KHE ... ein gutes Einsteigerbike, aber nichts für Fortgeschrittene. *



Sogar ein kleiner 13 Jähriger Neubeginner hier in der Stadt mit eher geringem Gewicht und ebensolchen Faehigkeiten hat den Hinterbau angerissen...FINGER WEG VON DIESEM RAD !


----------



## Mankind (24. September 2003)

auch wenns euch langsam nervt - ich hab noch nen bike gefundn:

und zwar ist es das modell "battery" von eastern, modelljahr 2003 für eigentlich 299, im angebot 239 und ich bekomme es für 200 euro ohne versandaufschlag!

wie ist das für den preis? 
denkt bitte immer daran, dass ich absoluter einsteiger bin und nicht gleich mit monsterdrops o.ä. anfange!

erstmal gehts um die basics, jumps, street. vielleicht auch mal die rampe...

thx

PS: vielleicht kann ich das ja auch wieder für 200 euro verticken, wenns mir gar kein spaß macht ;-)  ("nullrunde" war glaub ich das zauberwort...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. September 2003)

Das is auf jeden Fall schon ma nich soooo verkehrt ! Besser als die anderen Vorschläge, für 200 Euro kannstes ruhig machen,isn guter Preis !


----------



## Skydan (24. September 2003)

Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich davor mir ein KHE MX zu kaufen ... aber hin oder her, das ist einfach ein riesen Schrotthaufen


----------



## Triber (30. September 2003)

Oha dazu muss ich ma was sagen.



Also ich war leider vor 2 Jahren so dumm und habe mir sonen super duper freestyle bike bei ebay geholt.
Naja janz tolles Teil nach paar Tagen lenker verbogen, dann vorbau durch .... Voll abgeledert ... Keine Ketten spanner oder sonstiges Kettenblatt krumm halt volles Programm  ..... naja noch 1-2 wochen gefahren und kein bock mehr ....
Jetzt hatte ich es wider raus geholt und wider halbwegs aufgebaut. naja nen bisschen mich an Flatland  fahren versucht 
und bin dran hängen geblieben es funktionieren sogar sachen wie tail whip naja gut noch nicht routiniert aber abundzu mal.
Naja jedenfalls habe ich mir nen Premium Lagger bei Ebay ersteigert für 290 
Also ich denke wer halbwegs was vom Bmx versteht und weiss was er will wird bei Ebay fündig und kann echt bares Geld sparen 

mfg


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triber _
> *Naja jedenfalls habe ich mir nen Premium Lagger bei Ebay ersteigert für 290 
> *



Dafür gibts von mir den hier:


----------



## Triber (30. September 2003)

Du fährst den auch wa ? 

Wie ist der Rahmen oder wie fährt es sich allgemein ...
Oder hasste nur noch den Rahmen und komplett andere Parts `?!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Oktober 2003)

Hab mir damals einen der letzten neuen Premium Lagger ohne Dosenrotor gesichert...und ihn nach und nach aufgebaut-

Finde die Geometrie nach wie vor ungeschlagen, leider ist der Rahmen etwas sehr schwer-aber er tut seinen Dienst und ich finde nach wie vor keinen Ersatz- Einzige Alternative für mich wäre der GT Show aber den nochmal irgendwo zu finden wäre pures Glück und mir so ziemlich jeden Preis wert...

Haste aber zum Flatland anfangen definitv nix falsch gemacht ,der Rahmen is große Klasse zum Beginnen, viel Platz fuer die Füsse,ausreichend große Plattform,kurzer Hinterbau und trotzdem keine Japan-Geometrie bei der Leute gegen 1.80 nen Knoten in die Wirbelsäule bekommen !


----------



## Triber (1. Oktober 2003)

uhuh bin 1,90  

Das heisst nix ares usw. ?  Ist doch nen japaner oder ?
Das mit dem schwer naja weiss nicht was mein Stahl rahmen hier wiegt, piss mühle .
Was ist denn an dem Dosenrotor auszusetzen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Oktober 2003)

Bei Flatland is der SD okay, nur reissen die Kabel sehr oft und ich find ihn schlicht nicht hübsch,ausserdem macht er den ohnehin kopflastigen Rahmen nochma schwerer.

Bei 1.90 unbedingt nen langen Vorbau an den PL sonst gehts dir schlecht !!! das is längst über der Grenze,der Groeßte den ich mal auf dem Ding sah war 1.88 und das war....zu eng !

Ares wirste nichma drauf sitzen koennen (PL: 19,2" Oberrohr...Ares: 18,75" ) Der Choice würde obenhin bei deiner Größe brechen (Alu, Alex Jumelin is klein und leicht) und der Ashura ist kaum leichter als der PL (PL: 3,45 Kg, Ashura: 3,02)

Wenn Ares,wirste nur den D.I.T.A oder den En ausprobieren koennen,der Bossanova wurde leider eingestellt,der war von den Maßen her sehr schoen.


----------



## Triber (2. Oktober 2003)

Hm, jut ma schaun ich denk es kommt heute...
mal sehen ...
ich fragte nur weil das ares ashura für 261 tacken wegging und das fast neu .... bei ebay zwar aber egal wenn man den Neupreis bedenkt .
Naja man gut hab ich mich für das richtige Bike entschieden.
thx


----------

